# καθαιρώ και καθαίρω



## nickel (Feb 2, 2013)

— Πώς κάνει ο αόριστος τού _καθαίρω_; με ρώτησε ο φίλος μου ο Γιώργος (ο Μαλακός, που έχει φτιάξει τον Θησαυρό και την Αρχαιογνωσία και την Ελληνομάθεια και το Εννοιόλεξο — τον σύνδεσμο του Εννοιολέξου τον προσθέσαμε στην πάνω μπάρα και σκοπεύω, σε πρώτη ευκαιρία, να γράψω δυο λόγια για τη χρησιμότητά του και τη χρηστικότητά του, αν και τίποτα δεν σας εμποδίζει να τα ανακαλύψετε και μόνοι σας).
— Δεν ξέρω, του είπα. Δεν το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ, ούτε στον ενεστώτα. Ίσως ούτε το _αποκαθαίρω_. _Καθήρα_, μήπως; 

Είχα κάνει το λάθος που περίμενε. Το ίδιο λάθος που υποτίθεται ότι έχει κάνει και το ΛΝΕΓ. Και, επειδή εδώ έχουμε άλλο ένα μπουρδούκλωμα της γλώσσας μας, να τι κατάλαβα προσπαθώντας να τα ξεμπουρδουκλώσω.

Έχουμε ένα ευρύτατα γνωστό ρήμα, το *καθαιρώ* (ουσ. _καθαίρεση_). Λέμε: _τον καθαίρεσαν, έχει καθαιρεθεί, ο καθαιρεμένος μητροπολίτης_ κτλ. Κανένα πρόβλημα. Έχουμε την περίπτωση της εκδίωξης από αξίωμα, έχουμε και δεύτερη σημασία, την _καθαίρεση λέμβου_, όταν την κατεβάζουμε από το πλοίο στη θάλασσα. Στα ειδικά κείμενα θα διαβάσουμε «η λέμβος καθαιρέθηκε / μπορεί να καθαιρεθεί» κ.τ.ό. 

Αυτά με το ρήμα που τονίζεται στη λήγουσα. Έχουμε και το ρήμα που τονίζεται στην παραλήγουσα, το *καθαίρω*, που μας έδωσε την _κάθαρση_. Σημασία: καθαρίζω και εξαγνίζω. Χρήσεις; Στο ΛΚΝ δεν βλέπω παραδείγματα, στο ΛΝΕΓ διαβάζω: _τα κήρυγμα αγάπης του ιερέα καθαίρει τις ψυχές των πιστών_ (και ο χαζούλης αυτόματος διορθωτής μου άλλαξε το _καθαίρει_ σε _καθαιρεί_, χωρίς να με ρωτήσει — καλά που το είδα!). 

Το ρήμα δεν υπάρχει στο ΝΕΛ του Κριαρά, ούτε στα _Ρήματα της Νέας Ελληνικής_ της Ιορδανίδου, ούτε στο Λεξισκόπιο. 

Περισσότερα παραδείγματα έχει το ΛΝΕΓ στο *αποκαθαίρω*:
1. καθαρίζω εντελώς:_ αποκαθαίρω μέταλλο με τήξη | αποκαθαρμένο μείγμα κορεσμένων υγρών υδρογονανθράκων τού πετρελαίου_ 2. καθαρίζω ηθικά (από εγκλήματα, αμαρτίες κ.λπ.), εξαγνίζω: _αποκαθαίρω την ψυχή μου από τις αμαρτίες / το ψυχικό βάρος / τις ενοχές_. ΑΝΤ. μολύνω, σπιλώνω. — αποκάθαρση (η).

Επίσης στο ελληνοαγγλικό του Γεωργακά έχουμε ένα χορταστικό *αποκαθαίρω* (το οποίο λείπει από το ΛΚΝ!):
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=αποκαθαίρω&dq=

Νομίζω ότι είναι σαφείς οι σημασίες. Με τον αόριστο του τεστ τι γίνεται;

Στα αρχαία ο αόριστος ήταν *εκάθαρα* και *εκάθηρα*. Στους μεταγενέστερους χρόνους βλέπω προτίμηση για το _εκάθαρα_. Π.χ.

Ὅτε γὰρ αὐτοὺς ἐκάθαρε διὰ τῆς θυσίας (Ιωάννης ο Χρυσόστομος)
απεκάθαραν τον ανατολικό ρυθμό από το πάθος (Papantoniou) 
https://www.google.com/search?q="απεκάθαρε"+OR+"απεκάθαραν"&btnG=Search+Books&tbm=bks&tbo=1

Έτσι, για τις σημερινές μας ανάγκες, ο Θησαυρός προτείνει για τον αόριστο:
*εκάθαρα, εκάθαρες, εκάθαρε, εκαθάραμε, εκαθάρατε, εκάθαραν
*και λόγιους τύπους: _εκάθηρα_ κτλ.

Ο Γεωργακάς δίνει:
aor απεκάθαρα (subj αποκαθάρω), pf έχω αποκαθάρει, mediop αποκαθαίρομαι, aor subj αποκαθαρθώ
και το ΛΚΝ (στο _καθαίρω_):
σπάν. αόρ. _εκάθαρα,_ απαρέμφ. _καθάρει,_ παθ. αόρ. _καθάρθηκα,_ απαρέμφ. _καθαρθεί,_ μππ. _καθαρμένος_.

Ωστόσο, το ΛΝΕΓ δίνει _καθήρα_ στο _καθαίρω_ και _αποκαθήρα_ στο _αποκαθαίρω_. Το ίδιο λέει και το Λεξισκόπιο, που φαίνεται ότι εδώ αλληθώριζε προς το ΛΝΕΓ.

Λοιπόν, εγώ τα είπα και καθάρισα. Βγάλτε άκρη τώρα εσείς. (Εγώ θα πω _εκάθαρα_ την επόμενη φορά που θα με ρωτήσουν, αν το θυμάμαι.)


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2016)

Δυστυχώς, βλέπω «καθήρε» και στο Χρηστικό.

Κάποια παραδείγματα με *εκάθαρα* από το διαδίκτυο:


Οι Έλληνες, για να δημιουργήσουν την Αφροδίτη, πήραν τη θεά Αστάρτη από τους Ασσυρίους και της έβγαλαν όλα τα φανταχτερά στολίδια που έφερε, την εκάθαραν από όλες τις βαρβαρικές τελετές, ανθρωποθυσίες και λοιπά.
Εκάθαραν τις διαλέκτους της Ασίας και συνετέλεσαν, στη Ρόδο, στην αίγλη του ελληνικού ονόματος που ήδη αλλού άρχισε να εξασθενεί.
Με το κήρυγμα του Ευαγγελίου και με το θείον βάπτισμα υπέδειξε τον δρόμον της ευσέβειας και εκάθαρε τα έθνη της Μοισίας από τις πλάνες και την απάτη του Σατανά, επαναφέροντας τους πλανωμένους στην οδόν, την όντως ευθείαν.
Και με σφουγγάρι εκάθαρε το πρόσωπο, τα χέρια (Ιλιάδα, μετ. Πολυλά) http://www.mikrosapoplous.gr/iliada/BIBLIO_18_323_467.htm
O Aπόλλωνας, ο κατεξοχήν καθαρτήριος θεός των Eλλήνων, τον εκάθαρε ραντίζοντάς τον με το αίμα ενός χοίρου θυσιασμένου γι' αυτόν τον σκοπό.


----------

